# Clairion XH5410 Service Manual



## doeboy (May 2, 2012)

Does anybody have a service manual for this? I cant figure out how to get this weird cover off. It is the oddest design as it wraps around both sides of the amp with 2 sets of feet blocking sliding the thing off.


----------

